# PLEASE HELP locked out of my 05 1series E87



## Wintadam (Jul 19, 2021)

Hey All,

So I bought a 05 1 series off a mate and it's sat on my drive for 6 months while I wait for my test. Now the battery is dead, flat I presume, and I'm now locked out.

*I have tried *hooking the liscence light to a jump starter - and charged the fob with a plate charger made sure the fob is charged - and tried unlocking *but no luck*. 

*Note* the key blade is blank I don't have the original key, just a dead battery and fob.

I could really do with some more ideas if anyone has any suggestions it would be really appreciated!!

Hope your all well and thanks for reading 👍


----------

